# Coating foe engine plastic



## camerashy

Anyone recommend a good coating for all the plastic in the engine bay please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68

Aerospace 303 or Auto Finesse dressle are great products for engine bay plastics.


----------



## Guitarjon

I have to say 6 months down the line and swissvax engine lacquer is holding up very well. I'm absolutely amazed by this product. No swissvax products are cheap but this seems to be semipermanent or something?


----------



## tightlines

I use Aerospace 303 when i remember


----------



## tosh

Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber; spray it around, close the bonnet, come back to a lovely dressed engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Simonize Matt Dashboard Treatment with 'new car fragrance'


----------



## tosh

Forsh said:


> Simonize Matt Dashboard Treatment with 'new car fragrance'


Good idea; something in an aerosol would make it easier to apply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Nothing to it once it was clean and dried off!

I think it was £2.50 on a Tesco half price offer


----------



## mac1459

autoglym or dressle get my vote.


----------



## macca666

I use aerospace 303 however this looks interesting

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391780


----------



## camerashy

I have Aerospace 303, AF Dressel and AG Vinyl & Rubber so may give the Simonize a try
Thanks everyone.


----------



## rsblue

Autosmart finish works a treat


----------



## Welshquattro1

I use aerospace 303 but Carboncollective have just released a trim coating that looks interesting.


----------



## camerashy

Decided to try the Infinity Rubber Wax
Thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> Decided to try the Infinity Rubber Wax
> Thanks everyone for your comments


Let's us know how you get on. Seen good results from it but don't think I've seen any post on how long it lasts in the engine bay yet :thumb:


----------



## Raj24v

Where's the best place to buy this 303 stuff from then guys?


----------



## Asim

Raj24v said:


> Where's the best place to buy this 303 stuff from then guys?


I bought some last week from Polished Bliss. Free delivery on all items so if you're looking to buy the odd thing or two then I'd go there.

Now if only the weather would give me a break, I might be able to try it.


----------



## padhinbed

I bought some 303 last week, eBay was cheapest at that moment at £12.49 for a 16oz bottle. Do check the size, some places sell the 10oz bottle for not much less.


----------



## Raj24v

Do polished bliss offer a DW discount code?


----------



## steelghost

Late to the party, but if you want something that will last you can use Carpro DLUX on under-bonnet plastics.


----------



## tosh

Raj24v said:


> Do polished bliss offer a DW discount code?


No, but they have free delivery on everything


----------

